# Nana is close......I'm a nervous reck! * Update with pics*



## Farmgirl675 (Oct 21, 2010)

She's had some discharge for 2 days now, not alot. I keep checking on her but she is holding out on me!! Her ligaments have softened up but not totally gone.

I've done the "sniff test" and one day she smells normal then the next like a buck?? one of each maybe?? She's not super big, I was thinking it was a single but could be twins.

Her seperation anxiety has increased 10x! If I walk away and she dosn't notice she freaks out and comes running and bawling looking for me. She is constantly leaning on me and rubbing on me wanting attention......she is to cute! She has also become more aggitated by the dogs and cats, she offers them a horn when they get near her, she was very friendly with them before??

I just know she is gonna wait til I'm gone to work to have the kids. I'm so impatient!!! :GAAH:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Nana is close......I'm a nervous reck!*

I know the feeling..... :hug:

She sounds like... she is getting closer ...she is showing the signs.. like.. being overly friendly and wanting others animals to stay away..... happy and healthy kidding .....can't wait .....to see pics of the kids..... :thumb:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Nana is close......I'm a nervous reck!*

OHHH, the waiting. Get you some coffee  and just wait.

Good luck and here is to a safe and easy kidding. :thumb:


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

*Re: Nana is close......I'm a nervous reck!*

If she's really bonded to you...she may wait to kid until you are there. I have 3 does that would NOT let those kids out until they are laying in my lap getting a back and tummy rub.  Sounds like you will have babies soon!!!! How exciting! Is her udder super tight yet?


----------



## Farmgirl675 (Oct 21, 2010)

*Re: Nana is close......I'm a nervous reck!*

I really hope I'm home when she finally decides it's time, especially since I have no idea how her previous kidding went. Her bag is fuller than before but not super tight yet.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Nana is close......I'm a nervous reck!*

Could be a few days to just a few hours before she gets down to business! Happy thots heading your way for a healthy delivery!


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

*Re: Nana is close......I'm a nervous reck!*

Any rear pictures from today available? I love the "When will she kid guessing game" :slapfloor:

So jealous wish my girls were this close to kidding time!!!!!! :GAAH:


----------



## RedStickLA (Jan 6, 2009)

*Re: Nana is close......I'm a nervous reck!*

:stars: Good wishes for a happy and healthy kidding! :stars:


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

*Re: Nana is close......I'm a nervous reck!*

how's nana doing? any babies yet?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Nana is close......I'm a nervous reck!*

Anything??? :hug:


----------



## Lexibot (Jul 27, 2010)

*Re: Nana is close......I'm a nervous reck!*

That's weird... my goat's personality changed just hours before labour...

I hope she kids soon, PLEASE SHOW PICTURES!


----------



## Farmgirl675 (Oct 21, 2010)

*Re: Nana is close......I'm a nervous reck!*

No kids yet........I swear she is testing me!! Though she must think I'm nuts constantly checking her pooch, udder and feeling her belly!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Nana is close......I'm a nervous reck!*

:hug: I bet this is how you feel.... :scratch: :hair: :doh: :help:


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: Nana is close......I'm a nervous reck!*

Just TRY to relax, and keep an eye on her. :thumb: Good luck! and happy kidding :kidred: :kidred:


----------



## Farmgirl675 (Oct 21, 2010)

*Re: Nana is close......I'm a nervous reck!*

:hair: Still no kids??
Yesterday she started acting weird...discharge increased.....bag not filled.....ligaments unchanged....here are pooch pics from yesterday!
[attachment=0:2miabkju]1128100945a.jpg[/attachment:2miabkju] [attachment=1:2miabkju]1128100945b.jpg[/attachment:2miabkju]

Discharge is not streaming, just a small amount that gets wiped off by her tail. In the photos you can see her tail and hair below vagina are crusted with it.

Have ?? 
The discharge is clear/ white and is very sticky, but when dried on tail has a yellow color. There is no odor. Just wondering if this is "normal" or not??

Also you can see in the pics that the whole pooch area is dirty.....should I attempt to clean it up or just leave it??


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Nana is close......I'm a nervous reck! * Update with pi*

without an udder shot to me she looks in heat. Do you have any udder pictures?

when is she suppose to be due?


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

*Re: Nana is close......I'm a nervous reck! * Update with pi*

my thots exactly. udder pics would help. has she ever kidded before?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Nana is close......I'm a nervous reck! * Update with pi*

I agree... she looks like ...she is in heat ...from that pic ...and she isn't up on her sides at all....

If her udder isn't filling..... she may not be preggo :scratch:


----------



## Farmgirl675 (Oct 21, 2010)

*Re: Nana is close......I'm a nervous reck! * Update with pi*

Well I'm no rocket scientist but I don't know any animal that is in heat for 19+ days!! The discharge started on 11/10. :scratch:

Her udders have looked full since I got her in Oct..... :shrug:

Here are pics from when I got her and now.

I guess either way time will tell!!


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: Nana is close......I'm a nervous reck! * Update with pi*

well she's definitely pregnant looking at her udder. 
but she's still thin. u have a possible due date?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Nana is close......I'm a nervous reck! * Update with pi*

Hmmm...that is odd... did you just buy her recently and she came that way or have you had her and bred her...?..I ask this cause.... she is not up on her sides at all....so.... she either has those kids in the birth canal ...ready to come out....or .... it is a possible false pregnancy..... I have never seen.... no bulged out tummy... with a udder development such as that.....unless... like I mentioned ...she is in labor or just in milk ...no kids..... unless her kid(s) are super small.... :scratch:


----------



## Farmgirl675 (Oct 21, 2010)

*Re: Nana is close......I'm a nervous reck! * Update with pi*

I got her in Oct ........long story short she's been passed from one horrible owner to the next.......until now!

Here's what I know about her
*she's had at least one kid

*she was milked for a month till the children doing it got sick of that and stuck her in with a buck and starved them.

*rescued by an older gentleman who kept her with another buck

*jumped into my truck when I went to buy chickens and refused to get out of the truck. Woman told me "she's in your truck guess she's yours"

SOOOOOOOO I really have no idea of when she was bred or is due. What I do know is that she is a very sweet goat and I want to make sure I do right by her (and kids). I have everything set so if she is preggo and kids I'm ready I'm just not familiar with goats. So I'm waiting......not so patiently I might add!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Nana is close......I'm a nervous reck! * Update with pi*

Poor baby...  ....she is so lucky to have you...and I highly commend you on taking her home.... :hi5: ....she definitely felt you where her protector and trusted you.... ...that is so cute...and very special.... :hug: :thumb:

Was she in milk when you brought her home in Oct?


----------



## Farmgirl675 (Oct 21, 2010)

*Re: Nana is close......I'm a nervous reck! * Update with pi*

Thanks Pam.......I have a farm full of such animals. She follows me everywhere and if she can't find me she runs all over hollering until she does.......then she puts her head against my leg like "OH I missed you!".

I was told she had not been milked since late spring. I asked on here and was told I should leave her alone so I did. She does have what appear to be waxy plugs at the teat openings. She has no heat in the udders and no lumps their just slighly firm yet squishy to the touch (hope that makes sense).


----------



## Hidden Waters Farm (Oct 3, 2010)

*Re: Nana is close......I'm a nervous reck! * Update with pi*

Is it at all possible she is hiding the kids? I have heard of that before, except I think it was with a first freshener. Not all goats get as big as a house when they are bred, I do know that. Nana does look awfully small though, Ive got a few that are open who look more bred.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Nana is close......I'm a nervous reck! * Update with pi*



> Thanks Pam.......I have a farm full of such animals. She follows me everywhere and if she can't find me she runs all over hollering until she does.......then she puts her head against my leg like "OH I missed you!".
> 
> I was told she had not been milked since late spring. I asked on here and was told I should leave her alone so I did. She does have what appear to be waxy plugs at the teat openings. She has no heat in the udders and no lumps their just slighly firm yet squishy to the touch (hope that makes sense).


 Your very welcome... she sounds very happy indeed and love's her new mommy.... :thumb:

Hmm...she is throwing me off....a bit..... her udder does have a somewhat shine to it...

does she look posty....?
Have you bounced her for kids?
Can you feel her ligs?
has her tailhead dropped...I can't tell from the pics?
Is her hip bones really protruding...sunken in ?

How long has she been bagged up....has she been this way since you got her...the same size?


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Nana is close......I'm a nervous reck! * Update with pi*

Sounds like you are her saving grace and she new it. Is her udder getting any bigger? I would say if she is pregnant she will not kid for a bit. Now just becasue she is not bulging on the sides, does not mean she is not hiding her baby well. I have one that does that, she hides the babies and she does not look pregnant and she gives me twins that are a good size.

Either way, if she is or is not prengant, she is in a loving home and that is what is important.


----------

